# Touch 2G: "casque d'écoute" alors qu'il n'est pas branché



## Mickjagger (6 Janvier 2009)

Sur mon iPod Touch 2G, j'ai depuis quelques temps un bug, impossible d'avoir du son via le haut parleur interne lorsque je débranche le casque. 
La prise du casque est propre, pas de saletés visible à l'intérieur...
J'ai essayé de brancher/débrancher des jacks de différentes marques (Apple, Koss, enceintes Logitech etc) pas d'amélioration. J'ai toujours "Casque d'écoute" quoi qu'il arrive en réglant le volume sonore via les boutons latéraux ou le réglage à l'écran.
J'ai fait des extinctions, des resets, sans succès.

Le seul truc efficace c'est l'alarme, le son sort bien par le haut parleur sans pb. Mais dès qu'on quitte l'appli alarme, rebelote pas de son du mini HP.

J'ai même réinstallé le dernier firmware mais pas de changement...
En gros ma seule piste c'est les applis j'en ai une soixantaine, surtout des jeux, mais je n'ai aucune idée si une appli pourrait avoir une incidence sur ce réglage sonore pourtant global!


----------



## Mickjagger (6 Janvier 2009)

Personne n'a eu ce problème de sortie son uniquement par le casque?!

Aujourd'hui après 1 nuit en veille j'allume le Touch, je retire le casque d'un coup sec alors que j'etais sous l'application radio d'Orange et là le haut parleur s'est mis à marcher. Mais 10 secondes après en utilisant les touches de volume sonore + et -, re-délire de l'iPod qui affiche de nouveau "casque d'écoute" et reste silencieux.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2009)

Il y avait des problèmes similaires sur l'iPhone du à la saleté qui s'accumulait dans le connecteur jack.
En le nettoyant, ça réglait le problème (surtout pas avec du liquide, il y a un capteur d'immersion).

Dans ton cas c'est étrange, puisqu'en appuyant sur les boutons de volumes, ça coupe le HP.

Pour moi, c'est un problème matériel. Demande un échange.


----------



## Mickjagger (7 Janvier 2009)

Yep merci du conseil!
A part un nouveau formatage avec juste les applis de base, je voyais pas trop quoi essayer maintenant...

à l'oeil nu le port jack est propre et il a pas trop baroudé... il a à peine 2 mois.


----------

